

Ask PG: Unique visitors by country - terpua

Can you share the percentage of traffic to HN by country?<p>Curious to know if that percentage is semi-accurate to the real % _of_hackers/country. Anyone have a study/stats? Please share.
======
pg
I have no idea, unfortunately. We've never tried to analyze anything about the
traffic except the number of unique visitors and page views per day.

CO2stats would know though, since they keep track of where people are to
analyze their power sources. I'll ask them.

~~~
Keyframe
have you considered using google analytics?

~~~
peregrine
I don't know why he wouldn't have. Google analytic really pushes everything
else in the market out just because of the price.

------
teej
Here's the geographic breakdown of traffic to my site from HN. It's a small
sample size, but hopefully it's better than nothing.

United States - 52, Australia - 3, India - 2, United Kingdom - 2, Argentina -
1, Canada - 1 , Israel - 1 , China - 1 , Russia - 1

~~~
nx
Argentina - 1? That's me!

~~~
epochiero
No, that's me! I think he's talking about his own site though, not HN.

------
xenophanes
I would expect it is skewed towards English speaking countries.

------
raquo
Alexa says (for ycombinator.com, of which 95% is HN)

USA - 52.8%

India - 12.3%

UK - 5.3%

Germany - 5%

Canada - 3.5%

No, I don't claim it to be accurate :)

